# Duyuru > Kültür >  A harfinin izlediği yollar

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Bu yazıda A harfinin serüvenini anlatacağım. Bu serüveni bu kadar geriye atmamın nedeni çok karmaşık bir serüven olduğundandır. Bu serüveni anlatmadan önce K harfinin serüvenini ve Ok boylarının göç yollarını uzun uzadıya anlatmam gerekti. Latin (Roma) abecesindeki büyük A harfi iki farklı yol izleyerek İtalya yarım adasına ulaşmıştır. Bu konu genelde hiçbir dilci tarafından ele alınmamıştır. Burada anlatacağım serüven tamamen kendi araştırmalarım sonucu ortaya çıkarmış olduğum son derece ilginç bir sonuçtur. 
*A harfinin izlediği yollar*
 Bu iki farklı yolu yukarıdaki resimde görmekteyiz. Yollardan biri Hazar gölünün güneyini takip ederek doğu ve güney-doğu Akdeniz bölgelerine uzanan yoldur. Orada damga ve resimlerden oluşmuş bir tür hiyeroglif yazı geliştiren kültür Asya kökenli ün-Türk kültürüdür. Bu kültürün yazısına batılı dilciler Proto-Sina yazısı adını takmışlardır. Sina yarımadası, bilindiği gibi Mısır ile İsrail arasındaki bölgedir ve Sami dillerinin oluşum alanıdır. Hem kadim Mısır dili hem de Finike dili Proto-Sina dili denen kök dilden türemişlerdir. *Proto-Sami Damgaları*
 üstteki resimde bu ün-Türk kökenli kültürün A damgasını solda görüyoruz. Bir boğa başı olan bu harfin Kadim Mısırda almış olduğu şekil ise ortada görülüyor. Sami dillerinde bu damganın adı *Alef* olup anlamı da /boğa/ olmaktadır. (Kaynak: *The Story of Writing*, sayfa 161, Andrew Robinson, 1995, Londra) 
*Kadim Mısır’da Kutsal Apis üküzü*</SPAN>
 A sesi ile başlayan Alef sözünün *boğa* demek oluşu size neyi çağrıştırıyor? Yukarıdaki resimdeki boğayı ve aşağıdaki resimdeki boynuzlu, sakallı Sümer tanrı-krallarını hatırlatmıyor mu? (Bkz. 20,000 Yıllık İklim Değişim adlı yazı-</SPAN>Sümer UR’dan çalgı (çengi) başı)

(Yukarıdaki resimler için Bkz. Sümer dili adlı 16 yazı)</SPAN>
 Mısır kültüründeki kutsal *Apis* öküzünün boynuzları arasındaki güneş diskinin ün-Türk Güneş kültü ile ilgisi ve Apis adının da A sesi ile başlaması basit bir tesadüf olabilir mi? Daha iyi anlamak için üstteki Kadim Mısır’da Kutsal Apis üküzü adlı resmi tekrar inceleyebilirsiniz. </SPAN>
 Alef harfi ise doğrudan Orhun abecesindeki A/E harfi ile ilişkilidir. Arap abecesindeki Elif harfi de aynı kaynaktan gelir. Bu ilişkiyi A Damgasından Türeyenler adlı yukarıdaki resimde görüyoruz. Orhun abecesindeki damga çok az değişerek hem İbrani Alef harfine hem de Arap Elif harfine kaynak olmuştur. Bu resimde ayrıca orta sırada A harfinin ve alt sırada K harfinin gelişimini görüyoruz. 
 Dikkat ederseniz Finike K harfinin kökeni OK damgasıdır. Bu damgadan dönüşerek modern K harfi oluşmuştur. Ama A harfi de K şeklinde başlamıştır. Demek ki hem A hem de K harfleri OK damgasından türemişlerdir. A ile O sesleri Finike dilinde yakın telaffuz edildiğinde OK sesi OAK => AK => A dönüşümlerine uğramıştır. Diğer bir dönüşüm ise OK => K ve O harflerinde de gördük. Aynı tür dönüşümü OKH => AKH => ANKH sözünde de gösterdim.  
 A harfi Latin abecesine Hazar gölünün kuzey yolunu izleyerek de ulaştı. Asya kökenli ün-Türk boyları Karadenizin kuzey bölgelerinde iki kola ayrıldılar. Kollardan biri güneye dönüp Kafkas bölgesi üzerinden Anadoluya ve oradan güney İtalya kıyılarına kadar uzandı. Bu kol güneyden gelen kolla birleştiğinde A harfini Yunan kültürü aktardı ve Yunan abecesi de kendine göre dönüştürdü.  
Yunan ve Etrüsk A harfleri</B> 
 Karadeniz'in kuzeyinden devam eden kol ise Alp dağlarını aşarak kuzey İtalya bölgesine girip Etrüsk kültürünü oluşturdular. Alp dağlarına ALP adını veren kültürün bu Tur ve Osk karışımı ün-Türk kökenli kültür olduğundan daha önce söz etmiştim. 
 Yukarıdaki resimde üst sırada Yunan abecesindeki büyük A harfini ve ondan yuvarlatılarak dönüşmüş olan Alfa harfini görüyoruz. Alt sırada ise Karadeniz'in kuzey yolunu izleyen kadim Macar kültürünün A harfi solda Etrüsk A harfi sağda görülüyor. Her iki harf da Orhun A harfinden dönüşerek oluşmuşlardır. Kuzey İtalya yarım adasına giren Etrüsk (Tur ve Osk boyları) güneyden gelen ve Anadolu üzerinden İtalya'ya ulaşmış olan Tur ve Osklarla karşılaşınca hemen kaynaştılar ve bu kaynaşmadan Etrüsk A harfi ortaya çıktı. üünkü her iki kültür ortak bir kök kültürün farklı kolları idiler. 
 Nitekim, Etrüsk abecesinde /Erken Etrüsk/ ve /Geç Etrüsk/ harfleri bulunur. Bunu dilciler saptamışlardır. Erken Etrüsk harfleri kuzeyden gelen tur ve OK boylarının damgaları, Geç Etrüsk harfleri ise Yunan etkisiyle dönüşerek İtalya'nın güneyinden gelmiş olan şekiller oldukları anlaşılıyor. Aralarında oldukça uzun bir zaman farkı vardır. Kuzeyden gelen ün-Türk kolu Mü. 2.000 yıllarında o bölgeye gelmiştir. Güney kolunun gelişi ise Mü. 1.000 yıllarına rastlar. Aralarında *1.000* yıl gibi uzun bir zaman aralığı vardır.
Daha sonra, Roma kültürü tüm bölgeye hakim olunca bildiğimiz Latin *A* harfi ortaya çıkmıştır.

----------

